# 1966 numbers



## disgrig (Dec 19, 2015)

I just yesterday purchased a '66 GTO convertible, factory 389 tri-power, 4 sp.
Is there any way of knowing how many were produced with these options. I know about 12,700 convertibles, about 20 percent of total models were tri-power. But I don't know how many 4 speed or how many with the 3 options combined.
Thanks.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Not much hope. I don't know if a "Legend" mag exists for '66's as it does for '67. http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1967-gto-options-other-info-91058/
As you can see, the info for '67 shows how many verts had manual trannys, but it doesn't specify what type. There were 4 diff manual offerings. I did some math. Say PHS agreed to have someone go thru say 96,946 records for '66. If it took 5 mins to take the build sheet info and put into a spreadsheet, one person could do it in 230 days assuming a 35 hr week. At 1 min per sheet it's 46 days. According to the GTOAA website, there are 3,500 members. If you could convince them all to cough up $20 each, maybe the 400,000 (?) records could be digitized. I know I went off track here, but I did answer your question right at the beginning. And then there are the dealer-installed options......BTW nice score on your purchase.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Real tripower 4 speed ragtops are a rare breed these days. They didn't make a lot of them, and few have survived. Agree, great score on a great year GTO!


----------



## disgrig (Dec 19, 2015)

*1966 Numbers*

Thanks for answering my question on how many '66 convertible factory tri-power 4 speeds might have been built. That's what I was afraid of -- probably never know. Excited to have it. A farmer here in Iowa parked it at end of his driveway and put a "For Sale" sign on it. Really lucked out. Hope to post a photo or two of it on here soon. Really nice one.
I'm a new member here. Thanks for your help. A lot of good stuff on here.
Dave


----------



## disgrig (Dec 19, 2015)

*1966 factory tri-power 4 speed convertible*

I'm going to try to add photo of the car I just picked up. With Build Sheet, Window Sticker, Protecto-Plate


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

"A farmer here in Iowa parked it at end of his driveway and put a "For Sale" sign on it. Really lucked out."

I'm gonna faint.......


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Nice acquisition!*

With all the records that are available from Pontiac, it is a shame that all of the information couldn't be entered into a searchable database. Then it would be easy to answer questions like these.

My 66 GTO was built in a relatively common combination of 4-barrel auto with A/C, P/S and P/B, but with a very uncommon two-tone paint combination. The original owners ordered the car with the combination. It would be nice to know how many others, if any, were painted the same way.

Nice acquisition! Looks to be a nice original appearing car. It must have had a restoration at some point, as it appears that the data plate has been polished?

Would love to see more about this car such as window sticker, build sheet or data plate! :thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Man...special lighting group, wood wheel, rally gauges, console, factory am-fm, blue/parchment.....you really hit it out of the park with this one. Heck of a car, and a special order, not a 'lot-filler', like my '67 ragtop. Well done!!! And leave the wheels as-is...just say no to ghet-to!!


----------



## disgrig (Dec 19, 2015)

*The '66 ragtop*

Yes, the '66 convertible tri-power had a restoration in 2012. It was well done. Have a write-up of everything done. All numbers match. The window sticker indicates a price of just over $3100 with little over $700 in options. Total: slightly over $3800. Destination charge in those days was $44.  Who would have thunk it? $3800? Of course, that was about the time I was working part time in a restaurant and got $1.00 an hour and a nickel raise after a year. So, as they say, "it's all relative." The only downside I have found is that it has bias ply tires. Drives great the way it is, but I suppose radials would be the way to go.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

disgrig said:


> The only downside I have found is that it has bias ply tires. Drives great the way it is, but I suppose radials would be the way to go.


Well, that would have been the way it came from the factory. It would also be what you would want if you were going to compete in AACA events. Radial tires on a vehicle not equipped from the factory with radials result in a 10 point penalty per tire! You're 40 points down from the beginning.

My suggestion if you want to maintain a very stock appearance but have the benefit of modern radial tires would be to check out these guys :

Diamond Back Classic Radial Tires

No affiliation, but I have their tires on my 1966 that spent 16 months undergoing a off-frame rotisserie restoration. Check out my garage for pictures. I have redline B.F. Goodrich Radial T/As on mine.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

disgrig, have run both bias and radials on all my early GTO's. Radials will transform the car. Really. Recommend running 215/75/14 for stock look or 225/70/14 for performance look. The 215's actually ride smoother. Diamondback radials are a great product. Glad you appreciate what you have....it really is a cut above!


----------

